# Are stackmats worth the money?



## Faz (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, my 4x4 broke, i mean, the core literally cracked, and i couldn't turn the cube.

This provided an excuse to get a new 4x4, a 5x5, and a type D with a core.

I was wondering if i should get anything else and i thought to myself: stackmat!

It is about 50 dollars AUS though, and im asking, is it worth the money.

My computer serves me well as a timer, and im really not sure if i should get one.

Also, any refcommendations about what else to get (not v-cubes or any of those puzzles that aren't cube shaped.)

I am really angry at my 4x4.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2008)

i cant really say about the online stackmats, since i got a glow-in-the-dark one from target for ten dollars. it doesnt have a competition port though.

i know you can get the regular blue ones cheaper if you buy them directly from speedstacks, i think they are 20USD plus shipping, compared to 40-50 from c4y or similar.

as for what else to get- what do you have now?


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2008)

thats the problem, the aus store shut down.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2008)

ah i see. that is quite a problem.

well what cubes do you have now, so i can better suggest what else to buy


----------



## TimMc (Aug 16, 2008)

I paid $32 AUS for a stackmat....

Tim.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 16, 2008)

where are you fellas shopping?! they're 20 bucks on speedstacks.com for the data port ones, and thats overpriced! sheesh. lol


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, i paid about $50 US for mine off C4U, which, while expensive, was worth it for me. I never use my PC as a timer anymore.

I think it's worth it


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2008)

I still end up using my PC, because the stackmat can't save session times or calculate averages. But if you can set up a stackmat with CCT, it works quite well.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2008)

Stackmat timers are good because you can easily bring them. A stationary computer is impossible to bring and a lap is clumpsy compared to the timer. I often got my timer in the backpack.

OK, you can use your cellphone, those usally got stopwatches nowdays, but the stackmat timer is so much more fun and you can't do Magic or other really fast events using a stopwatch, it usally takes around a second to find the button to press when you are done solving.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 16, 2008)

stackmats are awesome, tho i cant plug it into the computer. do speedstacks nz post 2 Australia since the aussie site closed down????


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

i have 3 3x3's and a 2x2.


----------



## YourClone (Aug 17, 2008)

I got mine for $7 on ebay. Came with the mat and the cups. Doesn't have the competition port on it though.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 17, 2008)

So, $50 AU is like $43 US - I don't know if I'd do it for $43. 

It's handy when you're traveling. Like mid-fight solves. But, other than that, I seem to have a computer nearby that works equally well. Come to think of it - I have a computer on the plane too. 

They're just fun. So if you can find one for $20 US ($23AU) I'd do it. Just do some online bargain hunting.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2008)

shelley said:


> I still end up using my PC, because the stackmat can't save session times or calculate averages.



Agreed; plus I don't need to buy a new battery for my computer every few months.


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 17, 2008)

I only use it to practice competition habits.

It's still fun to use anyway (even if used less often than a computer timer)


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

i guess i wont, it just costs too much, and from what you guys are saying, doesnt get used much.


----------



## 36duong (Aug 17, 2008)

@Rubixcubematt:
Yes, but the stackmat is 35AUD + shipping (15AUD) + Bank transfer fees (30 AUD) so it ends up being $80AUD 

@fazrulz:
I would say it is worth it, but at the same time, I think it was a HUGE mistake for the WCA to endorse Stackmats. There is no "standard" quality and timers can be too fast, too slow, or just right.

@ThePizzaGuy92:
Speedstacks Australia (Now officially closed)

EDIT: sorry if point no2 doesn't make sense, I could write a 1000 word essay on it, but I won't bother


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 17, 2008)

worth it.with it i was able to practice day n night night n day even at 3am


----------



## blgentry (Aug 17, 2008)

36duong said:


> I would say it is worth it, but at the same time, I think it was a HUGE mistake for the WCA to endorse Stackmats. There is no "standard" quality and timers can be too fast, too slow, or just right.



Are you saying that some stackmats timers are slower or faster than "real time" ? Can you provide a reference for this statement?

Brian.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> where are you fellas shopping?! they're 20 bucks on speedstacks.com for the data port ones, and thats overpriced! sheesh. lol




AUD$32 including shipping...

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> i guess i wont, it just costs too much, and from what you guys are saying, doesnt get used much.



Use the *spacebar* on your computer keyboard if it's convenient.

I wouldn't spend $40 on one... They just not worth it.

There's some other stacking companies out there with timers... Ima google em' :-D

Tim.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2008)

cwdana said:


> It's handy when you're traveling. Like mid-fight solves.



Wow - you do solves while fighting? That sounds like something I'd only expect from Frank Morris.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2008)

Everyone should have a stackmat timer to do this:

http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/pictures/lyon_open_2007/Lyon_Open_2007_045_small.jpg
(source: http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/index.php/2007/09/03/6-lyon-open-2007)


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Everyone should have a stackmat timer to do this:
> 
> http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/docs/pictures/lyon_open_2007/Lyon_Open_2007_045_small.jpg
> (source: http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/index.php/2007/09/03/6-lyon-open-2007)



That is awesome


----------



## Athefre (Aug 21, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> where are you fellas shopping?! they're 20 bucks on speedstacks.com for the data port ones, and thats overpriced! sheesh. lol



$20? Really? I see them for $28.99....

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/speed_stacks_stackmatcomplete.php

Also, I wouldn't recommend buying a stackmat from the official site, they keep raising the price.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 22, 2008)

Athefre said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > where are you fellas shopping?! they're 20 bucks on speedstacks.com for the data port ones, and thats overpriced! sheesh. lol
> ...


That is the StackMat (with data port and memory feature) with the Mat and Bag. Yes, it used to be $27.99 USD

This is just the StackMat (with data port and memory feature). Haha, it used to be $19.99 USD 
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/Timer.php


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 3, 2009)

I got my stackmat off puzl.co.uk for $22USD.


----------



## (X) (Oct 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> I got my stackmat off puzl.co.uk for $22USD.



Does that come with a mat?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > I got my stackmat off puzl.co.uk for $22USD.
> ...


No.


----------



## panyan (Oct 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



data port?

or is that a silly question?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...


No unfortunately.


----------



## Konsta (Oct 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



$22USD is way too much for that.
About a year ago I bought a new stackmat(no-data-port-timer + mat and cups) for 10€ from a regular store.
With $22USD you should get at least a data ported timer.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought my speedsctack timer (with port & bag) for Rp.400.000, which is about $40 US. But I also end up using my cellphone's stopwatch, because all I practice nowadays is multiple BLD and 4x4x4 BLD. Stackmat timer is cool and portable, but it would be more useful for me if it doesn't goes off when it reaches 10 minutes. Or I just need to be a sub 10 4x4x4 BLD so I can use it :fp


----------



## panyan (Oct 3, 2009)

i was thinking of getting a stackmat, but if they cant give averages, best times, etc, then they are useless to me


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> i was thinking of getting a stackmat, but if they cant give averages, best times, etc, then they are useless to me




Best Times... It's Can Save The Time!!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

Rubiks used to sell these. They are way better than speedstacks, but also more expensiver and NOT competition legal

http://www.rubiks.com/sitecore/content/Bakcup/Home/Shop/Products/Rubiks%20Timer.aspx


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Unless you are gonna plug it into your computer dont get.


----------

